
Lua historical source code converted to Git - dottrap
daurnimator did an archeology to find all the original Lua source code development history and convert it into a Git repository for easier viewing.<p>Main source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lua&#x2F;lua
Tests: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lua&#x2F;tests
luac: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lua&#x2F;luac
manual: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lua&#x2F;manual<p>His talk: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lua.org&#x2F;wshop16&#x2F;Daurnimator.pdf
======
andrewmcwatters
Swagbag! Oh man, this is so cool. I've always wondered what Lua's development
looked like, but I remember Ierusalimschy mentioning that developing Lua out
in the open would end up being too noisy.

I really enjoy his stance on development practices, and although this is cool
to view, I hope he doesn't change his stance.

